# Horrendous colonoscopy



## 22299

I had scope 2 years ago. Went great. I was out before they even wheeled me into room. Next thing I knew they woke me and said "done!" Had one a few days ago. Was AWFUL!!! Same dr, supposedly same meds. Well was so sick from prep, felt lousy going into hosp. Felt procedure right away. Dr. tried 2x then said he couldn't do it. I'd have to have Virtual colonoscopy (which is something everyone should ask about. Same prep, but NO invasive procedure, no pain med. Basically a 3d xray!) I could not have tho because my insurance did not cover. He said I'd have to do barium enema same day. While waiting in recovery for my appt. I became diafuretic. Cold sweat, naseau. Nurse said she didn't see how I could do the enema that day. My dr. kept insisting. I was there, I was prepped, etc. Well then I threw up for next hour. She finally told dr. NO. I went home and proceeded to throw up for next 5 hours. My abs hurt like hell from all the dry heaving. I am so angry. I don't know what happened but I am pissed w/dr. Why was this experience so different? Why couldn't he finish? Why was I so violently ill from the meds if they were the same as 2 years before? I can't get in touch w/dr. til monday (today friday). Have bad family history on mothers side so unfort I will need these tests for rest of my life. I am only 44 but 2 siblings around same age had polyps and part of colon removed. I am so afraid of anything more to do w/these tests tho. Anyone have any answers for such a massive difference in experiences? Thanks.


----------



## 18512

I just had my first colonoscopy the other day. The prep (I took pills instead of liquid) made me extremely nauseous, and was starving and thirsty all night. I only slept two hours the night before the exam, and I even threw up, along with the diarrhea, even though there was nothing in my stomach. I felt horrible at the hospital as well, but when they sedated me, I was a lot better. I remember telling them that the procedure hurt twice, but that's all I can recall of the colonoscopy. I'm sorry to hear that your second experience was so bad. I don't know why there would have been such a difference.


----------



## jeanne2

My colonoscopy last month was awful too..the prep was liquid and 4 laxative pills. I spent 10 hours pooping and had eated NOTHING the day of the prep.Then the exam was postponed 2 hours while I waited in my cubicle and gown...pooped two times even there.I didn't get sick from the meds, but I do remember pain, then when I "woke up" the doctor was telling my husband they couldn't finish the exam..only did a third because of diverticuli.(You might see my other post on this BB awhile back)He said I had to have a barium enema...but far be it from them to accomodate me that day. The prep was so god-awful for me, I still have not made the appointment to go back. it's been 3 weeks.These scopes sure don't seem to go smoothly for everyone! I had never heard of the virtual scope...are you sure it wasn't the barium enema...that's an x-ray rea;;u/You'd think they'd do those scopes on everyone....non invacsive, probably less staff time, etc etcAnyhow sorry you had a bad time....I sure did too.(had one 8 years ago, and I just remember it hurt a lot and the doctor-different one-was so rude to me...I never went back)Jeanne


----------



## 18512

I have to have an air contrast barium enema as well. After my colonoscopy, the doctor said that I had a hair pin turn in my colon which means that part of it is very narrow. The barium enema would give him a better picture of the outside of my colon. He said that I could have surgery done to correct this problem, but it wouldn't help my IBS. It would help with my almost constant nausea and make my bowel movements more regular. So I decided that I would go through with the barium enema even though the prep is going to be horrible again. I figure that it's better to correct the problem now and live miserably for a month or so rather than living the rest of my life in misery.


----------



## 22299

Watermelon: re: the Barium enema. The prep for that is easier than colonscopy. If I recall correctly (have had 2 previous ones) you don't start prepping til noon on the day before. Liquid diet, but only like 2 preps. Not the same as colonscopy where I had to stop eating monday at 6 for a wed 11:30 scope! Plus with Enema, no pain meds, nothing at all. So no sickness after. Just drink lots of water to flush barium out of your system. Good luck!


----------



## 18512

Lauri1, Thanks for the information and support!


----------



## jeanne2

I finally am having my barium enema...asked for afternoon appointment so I'd have more time to clean out...but of course they called me with a 10:30 one....too much hassle to change it.I'll just start my prep hours eariler. I'ts next Monday....so there goes a nice Sunday day off...lolAnyhow...the prep for mine is the exact same as for the colonoscopy. I've read a lot on here, and there are a lot of different preps aren't there? Seems kind of odd....some don't drink anything, some only pills, some have to give themselves enema, etc.Wouldn't you think the wealthy medical world would figure out a standard prep for a standard procedure?Jeanne


----------



## 18512

I just had a barium enema last week, and the prep not as bad in a way. For my colonoscopy, I got pills, but this time I was supposed to drink 4 liters of salt water and take 4 Ducolax pills. Well, I could hardly get that salt water down, so I only drank 2 liters of it and took the Ducolax like the doctor suggested, and I got cleaned out minus the nausea, throwing up, and diarrhea every ten minutes all night long. I guess they had me taking too much for the colonoscopy, and my own changes to the prep made life a lot better. The barium enema itself was interesting. The barium inside me felt bad, but the air they pumped into me was awful. It hurt really bad, but the pain only lasted about 15 minutes. And the results showed that I have three loops in my colon that aren't supposed to be there.


----------



## NancyCat

Sometimes though I dont think it happens to frequently dr's cant do the scope because the persons colon is spasing to much. I have had 2 scopes, the first one was the colonoscopy from HELL, I felt everything. The 2nd one was done under a light general anethesia (which my insurance covered cause I am intolerent of the sedation)and was a breeze. Maybe you could look into that. I know of 2 people who's dr's "couldnt do the scope" and both of them had to have barium enemas instead. But one person got a new dr and this time was able to have the scope. Good thing too cause she had some rather large polyps that needed to be removed.Watermelon-Sounds like you have whats called a redundent colon (extra bowel). My neighbor has this too and said the dr's were very surprised as I guess its not terribly common. I dont think it means anything bad.I dont know why the preps are so varied, even within the same institution. I imagine for some people they might have existing conditions that make a certain prep better for them. I am sure that dr's have their own "favorite" prep too.


----------



## 20708

The prep I had for my colonoscopy was horrible. I'm about 115 lbs, and the sheet of instructions that I received is the one they give everyone. So, I'm supposed to take the same amount of laxatives and nasty liquid as a 200 or 250 lb. man!! I think that's why I was sicker than a damned dog from the prep. I also at that point decided if I ever have another one, I'm going to self-adjust what they tell me to take. I refuse to be that sick again from the prep.AnitaSue


----------



## lizbeth

Watermelon, Here's a good explanation of "redundant colon" that I got at the MayoClinic site:www.mayoclinic.com/invoke.cfm?id=AN00239If you want more info, put key words "redundant colon" in your Google search and you get more.Sympathize with you on the horror show. My GI MD wasn't able to finish first colonoscopy due to pain caused by a "tortuous" or looping colon which is another way to describe "redundant" colon.


----------



## Guest

Oh phew - yep, (see my thread), I'm a colonoscopy "failure". They could only go half way up, I was sedated but remember telling them to stop I was in so much pain (apparently its not that uncommon about 20% of these tests fail), mine due, apparently to a "floppy colon". Had a virtual c today which is really a CT scan, front and back. Dr was quite reassuring that there was nothing irregular, though I'll have to wait about a week for a full report.You are not alone and my god isn't the Fleet enema the end, as is the bloody awful iodine prep I had to take prior to this latter procedure.Sue


----------



## 21776

i had a terrible experience with my colonoscopy mainly due to the prep which was 'fleet' phopho-soda and made me really sick ! It was also favoured lemon and ginger which made it even worse! but the actually procedure was far far worse i was in a major amount of pain the whole way through even with sedation and they even gave me gas and air (antenox) it was so bad ! eugh.. hopefully never again !


----------



## 17176

I guess im lucky that my colonoscopy's have been good. sorry you have had a bad time laurie also you grr


----------



## Guest

Laurie me darlin' its hell isn't it. I am very very lucky as thank god due to hubby's horrible but well-paid job, we are both covered here in the UK for private health care and I was able to have the virtual scan 2 days' and another bloody awful enema later. I must be about 1/2 stone lighter as I really didn't eat for about 4 days. The prep prior to the CT scan (virtual c) was absolutely horrendous, some type of iodine thingey which made me dead weepy, panicky, paranoid (even the dog went and hid from me!!!) and its only after about 3 days that now I feel "me" again, the actual procedure was absolutely fine cept for being pumped full of air, and farting like a beached whale for about 1 hour.I hope things work out for you, god we all deserve bloody medals don't we!!HugsSue xxxx


----------



## Guest

Have just been re-reading these stories a few days later - somebody on another thread totally panicked me by suggesting there was something sinister in the Doc not being able to finish the colonoscopy but it sounds like for these wierd colon types like me, its not that uncommon or surprising. Well, only another 4 days to go til I get all my results, god will I be glad to move forward, hate this hanging about.Sue


----------

